# Today's find.



## Ross (Oct 18, 2015)

Found this Tiger with working 2 speed. Decent original paint and front tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 18, 2015)

COOL its a 3 speed? looks like 1956-58 nice bike


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 18, 2015)

what's the serial #?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 18, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> COOL its a 3 speed? looks like 1956-58 nice bike




That Tiger is sporting a Bendix manual 2 speed coaster, my personal choice over the automatic. My guess is that's either a 59 or 60 model with that guard and the large headbadge.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 18, 2015)

That's a nice find!  A working Bendix 2 speed with the shift lever, good day for sure!


----------



## Ross (Oct 18, 2015)

F953588 6-'59. They had a twig taped to shift mech to keep in high gear as pivot pin was out of wack in shifter. I agree .....this hub is quieter smoother than kickback. Thanks, Ross. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Oct 18, 2015)

looks alot like thw American i got this morning


----------



## Ross (Oct 19, 2015)

It sure does, I think yours is in better shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Jul 5, 2016)

Ross said:


> Found this Tiger with working 2 speed. Decent original paint and front tire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice!


----------



## tacklebox (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice mines a 59 I wish it came with the front rack 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

